# Guildford & Godalming regular meet....



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

To all the regulars and anyone else that would like to join us ....

How does Monday 7th April sound - same time & place (7.30, Out& Out, Godalming) unless anyone has a good alternative suggestion?

Damian


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I'll be there! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

yeah why not?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Feck :-[ - my cars in for a service that week


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Look forward to it, can definatley make that date at the moment.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I was going to try and come but i'll be in Munich. Perhaps ill come to the next one.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

James - will you not have another car that can get you there?

Damian


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

It's in the diary Â


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Being a newbie, I'm obviously not au fait with all of this meeting up lark - presume the 7.30 is pm [smiley=dunce2.gif] and just where is the out & out????


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Unfortunately cant do 7th - see you all next time.

Donna can you share some flyers with the guys - Surrey is the TT centre of the UK after all...  8)

Louise


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Being a newbie, I'm obviously not au fait with all of this meeting up lark - presume the 7.30 is pm [smiley=dunce2.gif] and just where is the out & out????


Yeah 7.30 pm. The out and out is a pub in Godalming. Don't know the address but if you do a forum search on Godalming you should get a postcode. 
Anyway, I know the way. Follow me.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Damian - yeah i'll have summit to drive - i'll hide it out of the way


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Damian - yeah i'll have summit to drive - i'll hide it out of the way


Well I'll be turning up in a polo if that makes you feel better.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hiya all,

As a Newbee will you make me feel welcome, if so I'll be there.

Simon TT225 with Bodykit and Superchips etc :-*


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

seems that you are only welcome to this meet if you havn't got a TT ;D anway I'll be there with a TT


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

OK,

Thanks, I'll bring a TT225 pal of mine too.

That makes about 7 TT's, Correct? Still don't know where this pub is, has it got a decent carpark?

Si


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

TT500, Karloff - Welcome, the pub / restaurant is on the main guildford / godalming road and has a big car park 

Where are you coming from?

Here are the address details - you should be able to use a route finder on the AA / RAC websites if you are unsure of the way:

Out & Out Restnt & Pub
Manor Inn Hotel

(01483) 427134

Guildford Rd
Godalming
GU8 0OO

Cheers

Damian


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I have to baby sit on Mondays! Â :'(

Maybe the next one! Â :-/

I'll think about bringing the kids but they are a handful on my own! :-/


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Ohhhh, the Manor Inn. I know where that is. Why do they keep changing their names? Never heard of the Out and Out.

See you there guys.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> I have to baby sit on Mondays! Â :'(
> 
> Maybe the next one! Â :-/
> 
> I'll think about bringing the kids but they are a handful on my own! Â :-/


Oops sorry Wakster  - duly noted for next time... 8)

Louise - is Monday's generally bad for you also?

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Well I'll be turning up in a polo if that makes you feel better


Phil - i have a funny feeling that i may have one of those too...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Louise - is Monday's generally bad for you also?
> 
> Damian


Thanks Damian - Mondays are not especially busy - I have commitments every other week.

I know there are some days Donna can't do though.

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Phil - i have a funny feeling that i may have one of those too...


Cool. The others will be sooo jealous.

Damian, if others can't make it why not reschedule? Worth a thought, although could involve moving it to a date others can't make.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Could do - I really don't mind...

We only have 2 regulars (who have commented) that can't appear to make it....and we have some newbies coming....maybe we should leave it this time and take into account 'bad days' next time.

From memory, Donna can't make Tuesdays?? And Wak can't do Monday's? Wed is difficult for me - looks like Thursdays going forward !!!

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cant do weds - but others are fine


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> From memory, Donna can't make Tuesdays?? Â And Wak can't do Monday's? Â Wed is difficult for me - looks like Thursdays going forward !!!
> 
> Damian


Damian - is it your "Intermediate Shed Building" evening class on a Wednesday then?! ;D

L


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Nah....just football ;D

Anyway, Shed's are already 'so last year'..... 

Damian


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

Hello everyone....

I wont be able to make this gathering, but i'll keep a look out for the next one. They're so much more enjoyable with the light evenings....


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> I know there are some days Donna can't do though.


Its not every Tuesday anymore, just usually the second one in every month and a couple of others, as for what it is, I am not going to go there, I will bore you all to sleep!

So don't work around my dislike for Tuesdays! Its not a problem anymore

Donna


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Have got a bit confused here - are we meeting on Monday or not??? [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Karloff - yes Monday Â ;D

Damian


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there - As long as it stays on Monday!  On Tuesday my car goes in to the bodyshop again (different one to the one it just went to - correcting stupid damn mistakes they made in the first incident of the year - is there not a bodyshop in England that can get things RIGHT?!? )...

See you all there!

Shash.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Emmy,

Have you tried BodyTechnics in Slough? They were superb with my TT. Absolutely faultless. Might see you Monday to discuss.

S


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If this was for Tuesday, I could come too!!


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

TT500 - the work's already done now... Both were through insurance, and both came highly recommended... She's going back for corrective work next week (one place) and the week after (other place)... Since both have been paid, I cant really go anywhere else (as I'd have to pay for it myself!)... Relatively minor probs tho, just a little annoying!

Thanks tho!

Shash.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

See you all tonight ! ;D

Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh but all grubby..Wax wizard says dont wash the car until Saturday...  So no comments please :-[ )


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

No comments honest - just glad you can make it fella 

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

John, you driving up from this neck of the woods? I'm in the polo, so you might be able to keep up this time


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Phil/John

I might be able to make this too.....if you're both driving from the Southampton area what time and where were you thinking of meeting?

Phil - do you want a lift...we don't want you pulling away from us too quickly in that rocket car of yours 

Chris.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

John - you can always park it with the polo owners club over the far end of the car park


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Chris, I'd love a lift, but unfortunately Godalming's on my way home, so coming back down to hants would add 80 miles or thereabouts to my journey.
But I could certainly cruise up with you. Maybe you could carry some anvils to even things up. Actually, I had a washing machine in the back of the car yesterday. That would have helped, although I don't think it would fit into a TT


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Phil

Ok sounds good - meet up at the Cowherds or the Clump? Either is easy for me....I should be able to make it for about 5:30.

So where is John - he posts a msg on here usually about every 5 mins....typical just when you need him to reply he goes AWOL ???
Chris.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Less than 4 minutes later here I am !

8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

John

You gonna tell us whether you can meet for a pre cruise then in the Clump or Cowherds pub? (that's if you're around Southampton way tonight) - It's like getting blood out of a stone ;D 

Chris.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Did you call ? I am ready to meet wherever we are Criuse Hoon Race or Driving too, unless I hear from you I will get to the Clump at about 5.30.

John 07836 230 359 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Excellent - cya there..... we'll be going at the incredibly fast speed known as 'VW Polo Cruising speed'...

So for me and you prob about 2nd gear


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

See u all there, I have to set off in a minute, I am going to go the scenic route and I am coming all the way from .......Central Godalming ;D ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm not going down to the clump, so I'll set off about 5:30. I'll watch out for you on the A31. John, you've got my mobile no. so send me a text when you get off the motorway onto the A31, or thereabouts. If I'm behind, I'll text you back, otherwise I'll wait until you tanks it past me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Roger thats a big ten four rubber duck !

Chris, we'll track him down and squash him like a fly !

Whilst we are driving strictly at the National speed limits of course Maawhahaha [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

need to plant some hedging, them ill see you at the pub 8)


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks all especially Damian, great night.

Had fun chatting to you all, & meeting a few new faces.

Karl anytime you want to check out the AmD remap no problem IM me & we can hook up.

Cheers Peeps

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er yeh thanks for letting me lend my car out to any passing stranger.... :

How come it goes faster now Shashi Kapoor ?

Thanks Donna for sheperding Potwash and me back to the A31, (why not all the way home then???)

Nice to see you all again and so sorry had no chance to talk to the new "kids" there, maybe next time ?

Nite all ! John


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

John - that's cuz I took care of all the cobwebs that were in your engine from lack of use  Seriously tho, the REVO map is very smooth... Thanks again for the drive 

Great night all, and was good to meet you all... Finished a lot earlier than it usually does tho... 

Shash.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey and what did you do to my P zeros...they are bald now .... 

 Good to C u again mate.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

LOL! I have witnesses John - u said they were bald before I left... 

S.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Grr damn, thought I had a case for lawsuit, oh well off to halfords then for some Hankook 18 X 4.00 , they are only Â£18..99 each inc fitting ! :


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Nice to see you everyone and great to see a new faces.

Did you manage to choose a forum name on the way home Emma? Can't believe you and Karl met each other and BOTH already had Moro Blue TTC's! What's the chances of THAT happening!

Donna you shattered my comic illusions when you clarified that Kebab is NOT actually your surname ;D *lol*

The mini-cruise was funny! Phil - are you sure you want that TTR? (quote Phil, hitching a ride in Donna's TTR. 'I'm f**king Freezing'!)

Look forward to the next one...

What happened to Coupe-Sport?!

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Sorry - last minute complications at work meant a longer stay than neccessary  - i'll be at the next one in cleaned and polished car with stereo complete ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I wanted to know what happened on the way out. On the way up to the A3 you all caught up with me. Then you all just disappeared, and 5 minutes later 2 TTs went flying past me in Guildford.

Damian. I still want the TTR. I'll just get some ear muffs.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Nice to see you all again, even though the cruise was too late! A little too ad-hoc, like lets go...............

Did we leave John in the pub on his own or did Morgan stay too!!!

Good to see even more newbies! that makes me definately not a newbie anymore 

Karl(off) I love your car, Kingfisher Blue looks even better in the sunset and with silver leather! ;D ;D

Emma and Simon - Nice Pair ;D ;D of Moro Coupe's

Where is Emmas first post? ??? ???

Still can't get my head around the Z4 not having any indicators 

KEEBAB


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

After reading your post Donna I think I may have got some names wrong in mine (apologies ...!)

Re: the Z4 not having indicators - I have double-checked this and they DO seem to be included as standard! Who says BMW don't provide high standard specifications these days  ;D

Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Donga, I was just (almost just...)behing Potwash who was just up your a*se until we lost you down a side road ! Were you in a rush ? John (still panting...... :-[ )


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Folks

Good to see people last night....

Donna, quite interesting drive on the way home, you were hooning it out front :-*, and John was cruising at the back 8)....I didn't know who to stick with...luckily we hit traffic which solved the prob!

Phil, I reckon next time we have a 'race' to Godalming you leave at the same time as John and myself....not 2 hours earlier and then gloat of your triumph!!! Damn cheatin Polo drivers  ;D

As for future meets, are we sure that traitorous Z4 drivers should be allowed....especially as they have no indicators 

Chris.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Hey Donga, Were you in a rush ?


YEP

I was, It was freezing and I had the back cover on so I had to get home before putting the roof up!! ;D

I like that road though its my route home from work so the TT drives itself really, so not my fault.

Donna and ROO(Herbie)TT


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hi Guys,

It was good to see that you are all actually human and not a figment of my imagination.

Superb selection of TT's on show last night. Kingfisher Blue is the dogs bollocks.  Thanks for all your tips and for giving Emma and I a warm fuzzy feeling for the rest of the evening ;D

See you at the next one TT's and Z4's . 

Simon


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Hi Guys,
> Kingfisher Blue is the dogs bollocks.
> 
> Simon


Aaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr He said dogs danglys on the forum!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for making me feel "part of the gang" last nite!!

It's great to have other owners to bounce stuff off, and what with Emmy's water-injected beast, 225's AMD flyer (complete with uneven milltek!) and John's Dyson, we had a fair old collection of hot ones!!

Will definitely try to be about for the next one - hopefully we'll meet a bit earlier so you can all admire the colour!!!!!!!!!! 8) ;D

Seriously tho, thanks for the kind words about the colour choice! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Karl


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Did you notice me when you tanked it past me in Guildford then Karl?


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi Karlof, cheers for the hoon last night ;D, sorry I couldn't wait around had to pick up a curry for the misses. Â Phil didnt see you, you must of been in the inside lane with all the other shopping trollies ;D

Must say John many thanks for letting me be a passenger in your dyson, and Shash, you really got Johns rev cut out working well 

Hope to see you all very soon

Darren


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

I wasn't doing more than 50, honest!! [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Darren, cheeky bugger. And the two of you were tanking it. I could probably have kept up on a road like that to be honest, depending on whether you went into 3 figure speeds or not.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-X To all of you that enjoyed stripping off my rubber last night.... you will be delighted to know that I am now the proud owner of a new set of Goodyear F1 black round things (they match my stickers...thats the only reason I got them.) :-X

I have kept the old tyres and have hung them along the sides, just like boat fenders. It looks really nice. Cant wait for my flames Phil !


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> :-X To all of you that enjoyed stripping off my rubber last night.... you will be delighted to know that I am now the proud owner of a new set of Goodyear F1 black round things


You need them scrubbing in ??? ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Nice to see you all again, even though the cruise was too late! Â A little too ad-hoc, like Â lets go............... Â
> 
> Did we leave John in the pub on his own or did Morgan stay too!!!


I stayed to keep him company :

Dont forget he is no spring chicken, & the drive up from Southampton had probably worn him out ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

> Must say John many thanks for letting me be a passenger in your dyson, and Shash, you really got Johns rev cut out working well


Well, I've always wanted to drive down those roads with my eyes shut - and John gave me the opportunity 

Shash.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Well, I've always wanted to drive down those roads with my eyes shut - and John gave me the opportunity
> 
> Shash.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

LOL ;D

Shash - I'm making a mental note not to let you have a go in the Z4 (if you even wanted to )   ;D

Damian


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Kingfisher Blue? Is that a discontinued colour as I can't find it on the Audi website.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

> LOL Â ;D
> 
> Shash - I'm making a mental note not to let you have a go in the Z4 (if you even wanted to ) Â  Â  Â ;D
> 
> Damian


Awwww! Actually, I wouldnt mind having a go... The Z3 was cr*p, and apparently this is much better!

Tell yah what, when I have my major mods complete, you can have a go in mine?  

Shash.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Ok fella - sounds reasonable 8)

Let's choose a dry night though shall we LOL  ;D

Damian


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Heheh, no problem - RWD in the wet can be, ahm, entertaining! 

Shash.


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Kingfisher Blue? Is that a discontinued colour as I can't find it on the Audi website.


No, its part of the Audi Exclusive option, which you can't find on the website......

Karl


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I want a shot in the Z4 too.  I'd laugh if they had to recall it and stick a spoiler on.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

It already has a small lip spoiler... if you want a proper one, you need to pay for it (it's in the BMW Lifestyle options!), LOL 

Shash.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi

Emma here.
Its taken me this long to work out how the site works :-[
(even longer to work out how to add a smiley face.

Good to meet you all this week. Its more excited than I've seen Simon in ages, so I'll make sure he keeps coming to the meets. ;D

I need educating a bit more so will rely on you for that. I've got to get beyond admiring the colour - kingfisher blue - fantastic.

Drove Simon's car home. Chipped at 320bhp, makes a hell of a difference

Phil - what do you think of my username - its taken all week to think of that?!!

See you all
Emma


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Welcome Emma! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hi emma, and welcome to the forum.

Princess_TT eh? Is that some kind of Austin Princess/Audi TT crossover. Talk about beauty and the beast 

320 bhp? eek.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Emma,
Phil beat me to it, the vision I have is of those beauties of the 1970's !Sorry missed the chance to talk to you, being at the wrong end of the table , see you at the next one. Dying to see what you have done to get the 320 ! John


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

???Oops - 320 sounds a bit TOO fast doesn't it. Will have to get Simon to verify that one - over to you TT500. :-*
Maybe its 280bhp?

See, I told you i know nothing about these cars.....
I'm relying on you all to educate me :

Anyway. its damn fast. Poor Si in my little moro couldn't keep up on the A3

Off to Guildford Audi (I know a couple of you don't like them, but its close to home). Knocked my TT badge off the back putting my suitcase in the car, it just doesn't look the same without it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

PS Austin Princess??!!!

How could you?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well at least you didnt choose MARINA ! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Stop picking on me!!
Me and my Moro (he has a name, but I don't want to be ridiculed further)...will stick together through thick and thin

I am going to have to change my name soon at this rate.

As usual Simon doesn't seem to be around to fight my battles for me - typical 

Catch up soon, off to the garage now 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Phil, that's another fine burd you've scared off ! You'll learn when you get to my age (if you ever make it...) that you have to be nice to ladies, for several reasons : ;D

I did like the Marina GT though, in that particularly tasteful orange with a chocolate brown vinyl roof - superb ! 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Uuurgh. Chocolate orange. Foul.

John, I think the big stickers on the side of your car will do more to scare off the women.....

Damn. I said I'd stop taking the piss. Oh well   

So, votes on what emma calls her TT.

I vote for Tinkerbell.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Oi! Leave her alone!

Tell us emma whats its name ???

My Moro TTR is called ROO and is most definately a boy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My boy's called Tux 8)

BTW have lots of TT's coming to watch wax wiz at work at my place tomorrow morning, more welcome for coffees too ! All welcome...


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

John dont think you have learnt a great deal in your time about women. your first comment when princess TT turned up was whos that bird getting out of the TT with the TiT's ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I don't have a TT :-(

John, I might be tempted. Depends on what I'm up to tomorrow. I've got a lot of work on so I might come in, which means I could waste an hour or two watching someone wash a car.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dazzle you now got me in serious poo thanks... 

Actually I said look at that pair of TT's...you must have got confused mate Â :(When two arrived at once..  )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I don't have a TT :-(
> 
> John, I might be tempted. Depends on what I'm up to tomorrow. I've got a lot of work on so I might come in, which means I could waste an hour or two watching someone wash a car.


Well as your new one is Raven, you may be interested, any how you have my number if you need directions... John


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

OK. I'll see how I feel tomorrow


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

okiedoke...what sort of word is that ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

dunno what you mean, mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> John dont think you have learnt a great deal in your time about women. your first comment when princess TT turned up was whos that bird getting out of the TT with the TiT's ;D


Hmm might have to come along to the next meet ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> No, its part of the Audi Exclusive option, which you can't find on the website......
> 
> Karl


Thanks. Confusion solved.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

320 BHP!!! Boy I wish. 

Princess_TT !!!! What's wrong with I'vegoTTaheadache. ;D

and thirdly... Princess TT is head of eBusiness for one of the biggest companies in UK FTSE100. Why is she pi$$ing about on a Friday afternoon with you lot talking about her TiTs? 

I'm selling my shares today. ;D

By the way this TT is NOT my car but one I saw and thought it was the Dogs Dangleys


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

> Its taken me this long to work out how the site works :-[
> (even longer to work out how to add a smiley face.
> 
> Phil - what do you think of my username - its taken all week to think of that?!!





> and thirdly... Princess TT is head of eBusiness for one of the biggest companies in UK FTSE100. Why is she pi$$ing about on a Friday afternoon with you lot talking about her TiTs


Obviously a manager not a techie then! 

p.s. got any jobs going?


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Tickler,

You wouldn't want to work for Princess_TT. The only decent decision she made (apart from dating me) is buying a Moro Blu 225TTC. :

I'd rather remain on the dole. ;D

Si


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Blimey

Donna - he is called Graham. (seriously. a very good friend of mine - Graham - helped me to choose him, colour combo, extras etc). Unfortunately, he was killed in a motorcycle accident 4 weeks before the car arrived, so we never got to drive in it together. Miss him lots. :'(

That's nothing. Simon's (TT500 - now dumped through his recent comments - as I never have a headache!) is called Kylie! My idea as due to the bodykit - short skirt and nice bum.

What should my tyre pressure be on the fronts? Not sure.

As for comments on my arrival in the car park :-[ - am sure the nice pair was due to the 2 of us turning up in tandem. so no offence caused.

Guildford audi fixed my new TT badge free of charge, so they're not all that bad!

Must go now


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

What do you mean I'm now dumped ???

Darling ...I'm....sorry [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Well at least I've got Kylie :


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

....Oh yeah, as for tyre pressures, here's some useful advice Princess.

Go to the garage and place the air pressure hose on your front valves hold down the handle listening to the air filling the tyre up until you hear a loud bang. Then they should have reached max. ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Anyone want a run to the seaside (prob Brighton) on Friday? See Good Friday thread....

Louise :-*


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Run out to Brighton sounds great, unfortunately I can't make it, but hope to be able to make any subsequent dates. Especially with summer now coming - wish I didn't have the coupe and could put the roof down 8)

TT500, I suggest you take our domestics off line - this is a car forum, not RELATE!!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> TT500, I suggest you take our domestics off line - this is a car forum, not RELATE!!


 ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> ;D


   ;D :


----------

